# Squatting in Los Angeles



## LAchick

Hi

Need some advice on squatting in a REO or Foreclosured property in Los Angeles. Anyone with knowledge?


----------



## Brother X

Oddly enough, I'm visiting friends in Pacific Palisades and my friend who lives here was pointing out all the vacant, newly built luxury houses sitting vacant. Apparently, they're having trouble selling/renting them. He mentioned that people were squatting several. Anyway, I'm assuming you know the ropes re: fake leases and pirate utilities. The neighborhood I'm referencing is the hills where Sunset Blvd. T's into Hwy 1.


----------



## LAchick

Brother X said:


> Oddly enough, I'm visiting friends in Pacific Palisades and my friend who lives here was pointing out all the vacant, newly built luxury houses sitting vacant. Apparently, they're having trouble selling/renting them. He mentioned that people were squatting several. Anyway, I'm assuming you know the ropes re: fake leases and pirate utilities. The neighborhood I'm referencing is the hills where Sunset Blvd. T's into Hwy 1.






Yep. Thats the neighborhood. Plenty of em. However I was very interested in taking things a different route. Legally. I want to start paying the delinquent property taxes. Is there anyway we can chat? Id like to talk to someone in detail also your friend who may know the area and can help me with a few things


----------



## Brother X

LAchick said:


> Yep. Thats the neighborhood. Plenty of em. However I was very interested in taking things a different route. Legally. I want to start paying the delinquent property taxes. Is there anyway we can chat? Id like to talk to someone in detail also your friend who may know the area and can help me with a few things



Not sure I can help you. I don't know the laws re: delinquent taxes, etc. If you DM me the questions, I'll pass them along to my friend.


----------



## LAchick

If u dont mind me asking - how did your friend set up their squat and how long have they been in the property so far?


----------



## Brother X

LAchick said:


> If u dont mind me asking - how did your friend set up their squat and how long have they been in the property so far?



You misunderstood. My friend does not squat. He lives in this neighborhood and during a hike was just pointing out to me the many vacant buildings and the ones which were being squatted.


----------



## LAchick

How does he know which ones are being squatted?


----------



## Matt Derrick

LAchick said:


> How does he know which ones are being squatted?



from the sound of it he doesn't. he just noticed they were empty.


----------



## LAchick

He specifically said "people were squatting several"


----------



## Matt Derrick

LAchick said:


> He specifically said "people were squatting several"



okay, i missed that. perhaps they'll chime in on your question then.


----------



## LAchick

I hope so. Not too much info on here about squatting surprisingly


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

LAchick said:


> I hope so. Not too much info on here about squatting surprisingly



Honestly it isn't something that is openly discussed very often because of the nature of it, talking about something that is generally frowned upon and often illegal is how places get shut down. Especially in California after some of the higher profile semi well known "squats" being shut down after that fire in Oakland.

High property value cities like Los Angeles are often difficult to find suitable locations to squat in undisturbed for long periods of time, due to the demand for dwellings. Also many of the developers and owners of properties do not want people living in them illegally and will go to great lengths to stop you.

With the building boom going on there now are there excess unoccupied properties? Yes.

Would trying to pay back taxes on a newly constructed but unoccupied property be a good idea to try and take possession of said property be a smart decision? No, the market could shift at anytime and you'll have spent money trying to take over the structure and be out of luck because they'll have found a buyer before you legally take possession.

Would trying to pay back taxes on a older, but unoccupied property be a good idea to try and take possession of said property be a smart decision? If you have money and time, sure this sounds like a great way to score a super cheap home. Unfortunately this is very hard to pull off in major cities with high property values. No one is going to let something worth a pretty penny slip away to someone who went to an adverse possession realty scheme seminar at an airport hotel. People have better luck forging deeds and locking the whole thing up in civil court for years or decades.

Why gamble? Try a clandestine hostile takeover. Perhaps you'll get lucky and find somewhere no one will eventually show up at.

LA is tough. There are a lot of people living in what would be deemed "illegal housing" most aren't living there by choice, most are immigrants renting off slum lords who take advantage of them. If you're looking for something more than just an abandoned building to sleep and party in, your best bet is to find a property not on the market, and not recently foreclosed, that you can literally take over (gain entry, remove evidence of entry, change locks, secure, establish presence (mail, keys, etc.), do ZERO damage, don't leave 211 cans all over, and pray no one shows up to try and evict you.

Very few places have "squatters rights" or allow them to be held up in a court (because of corporate greed) and even if you do make marked improvements to a property over a period of time (the underlying concept behind most "squatters rights"), the "rightful owner" will still try and destroy you in civil court, if the cops don't drag you out first.


----------



## LAchick

Great stuff. Very informative. I dont think anyone is silly enough to believe they can start paying taxes on a new construction and it sit for the five year mark undisturbed. And we all know its a gamble whether its new or old. Thing is - according to Real estate law in California if you have paid the taxes then before the property is sold they must be paid back to you plus 1.25 percent (or something like that) so no you don't loose. You just may not gain the home. 

I found a potential. An off the grid foreclosure that is not on the market. Been sitting for awhile and banks cant sell at the moment. Cant say adverse possession can be started but maybe some time on the property can happen.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

LAchick said:


> Great stuff. Very informative. I dont think anyone is silly enough to believe they can start paying taxes on a new construction and it sit for the five year mark undisturbed. And we all know its a gamble whether its new or old. Thing is - according to Real estate law in California if you have paid the taxes then before the property is sold they must be paid back to you plus 1.25 percent (or something like that) so no you don't loose. You just may not gain the home.
> 
> I found a potential. An off the grid foreclosure that is not on the market. Been sitting for awhile and banks cant sell at the moment. Cant say adverse possession can be started but maybe some time on the property can happen.



People are silly enough to think they can do this all the time. Some of these silly folks have even gotten away with it.

Yes you MAY eventually be rewarded your tax payments by a court, you'll also have to hire an attorney and pay any associated costs, ultimately resulting in a loss, if you're even given them back. We're talking years. The problem with a lot of these laws relating to property possession and the practice of such laws, is you get totally steamrolled by people with money and their attorneys all of whom are closely associated with the necessary courts and make up the institution as a whole, outsiders and shit stirrers are unwelcome. From the outside it's like "oh see the law says x" when in reality, in court it is a different outcome, much like the criminal justice system. 

My point is, most people looking to reside in a vacant home don't have the financial resources to go to war in most cases and tap out.

That's great you have a promising lead, take all the necessary precautions, and remain calm in the face of opposition.


----------



## LAchick

Im nervous about it. Ive done condos before but never a foreclosed home. Im taking my time with this. May even take months. Been watching it closely. I took down the no trespassing sign and put small pieces of paper in the door to see if anyone comes and goes. I try not to visit the property too often as not to cause suspicion. Ive already been seen by a neighborhood but I just played it like I was taking pictures of the scenery (it overlooks a canyon). 

Im still not 100% comfortable with the part where I enter the property. Im thinking of listing it on Craigslist and being "Craigslist scammed" if anyone questions how I got keys. Thoughts?


----------



## LAchick

Correction - been seen by a "neighbor"


----------



## Brother X

LAchick said:


> How does he know which ones are being squatted?



He's talked to some of the people inhabiting the buildings. Anyway, I've told you all I know so I'll wish you good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

LAchick said:


> Im still not 100% comfortable with the part where I enter the property. Im thinking of listing it on Craigslist and being "Craigslist scammed" if anyone questions how I got keys. Thoughts?



No this is unwise and you are over thinking it. Do not create any digital footprint relating to your specific project details (like a fake posting), and lying about being craigslist scammed will just result in them not finding any relevant craigslist posting if you don't make one, that is if they were to investigate. Chances are they wouldn't give a shit how or why you got there, just that you are there.

The following is for the most part illegal activity/advice, be smart. This is advice for a potentially successful long term hostile takeover. If this were just some bando, I would say just walk inside.

Your best bet is to gain entry through a window or a door, this may involve damaging something that needs to be replaced. This period is critical between gaining entry, masking/repairing your entry, and changing ALL the exterior locks. This could be the difference between breaking and entering/burglary/prowling and trespass/criminal trespass or vice versa, or whatever relevant criminal codes apply in your jurisdiction.

Another thing to consider, like any good burglar would, is there an active alarm system. Even though the property is vacant and foreclosed, the bank or creditors still sometimes don't mind paying the extra bucks to continue the use of one of these. Easy way to find out? Go at night, sometime relatively early after dark, not early AM, and stealthily see if you can open a window (like a rear or side one). If you are able to open the window (or door), open it to its maximum range to trip any sensor, wait 30 seconds, close it, and walk away. Find a reason to be down the street, walking a dog is good, see if the police come by. Chances are there isn't an alarm, but you never know. If there is, find a new project.

If you can't force a window, you may have to get dirty and physically get inside (prying a door, breaking a window, drywall tunnel, etc.). If you are faint of heart and a law abiding citizen I would not recommend this. This is indefensibly a burglary if you are caught before you can clean up your mess.

There are all types of other home defense alarms, the chances of encountering an active one in a long vacant house are slim, but it is possible. There are also sometime fires alarms interconnected with these, don't fuck with smoke detectors if there is a integrated fire alarm system (often times a massive wall mounted red box in the basement/utility area, usually in larger buildings)

When I decided it was safe to enter (probably another evening) I would go in at night (through your tester spot if applicable) and sleep on the floor out of view (closet?) until the following morning (on a weekday), having everything I needed to change the locks and mask my entry point if need be with me. Don't do anything overnight, no lights. I would set to work like any worker would sometime after 9AM (it is LA, so maybe 11) and clean up any mess I made getting in, do any repairs, and change and test all the locks, and lock ALL the windows. Then I would casually leave and return at a later date.

Once you possess keys I would start showing up at random times and just going inside, and waiting, observing the outside. Even if people see you going in, they are too concerned with their lives, maybe you're a realtor, or a worker. It's not that serious. Don't act like you're doing anything you shouldn't be and people tend not to think you are. Do this at normal business hours.

After that I would assess the situation on a case by case basis of how much I really wanted to settle into this location. Do not run if you happen to encounter someone attempting to gain entry when you are inside, you'll only arouse more suspicion. I would be especially sketched about driving or leaving any vehicle connected back to me here or near here as well AT ANY TIME. Another thing to think about is don't dress like you are on tour with Left Over Crack when conducting any clandestine operations.

If you are to encounter anyone once you've gotten control of the building, it's up to you to see what you could pull off telling them. I personally like reversing the script and asking what they think they are doing there. There are all sorts of things you could say depending who shows up. The police legally can't force their way into the building, that doesn't mean they won't, they're just not supposed to. So don't answer the door if they arrive at some point. Encountering anyone before successfully gaining control looks pretty bad and chances are you're up shits creek and probably should move on.

If you chose to move in and actually dwell here and someone comes to tell you to get out. Tell them it is your house and you live here, you have keys, and hopefully at this point, other things tying you to the house. You do not legally have to disclose who your landlord is or how you got possession of the house. The police, if involved, will try and tell you that you have to, and blah blah blah, and maybe even force you. Keep reminding them that this is a civil matter, whoever wants you out has no paperwork with your name on it saying you are a tenant, and therefore you must be removed by a judge. It is very easy to cave to police pressure. But if everything goes good, you'll eventually be summoned to civil court, to prove it's your house. Postpone this and drag it out. Hopefully none of that will apply to you and you can live there without having to deal with that.

Bring others in to live with you too, power in numbers, free housing for everyone. End homelessness, wrench the system.


----------



## LAchick

@Brother X - you have tood me nothing. I dont even see the point to u replying to my thread. You have absolutely zero input. Carry on.


----------



## LAchick

Ok. Went to the spot last night. Took ur words to heart. Hollywood hills is very scary at night. No way imside at all. The tiny piece of paper I left in the door to see if anyone comes in and out is gone. I think ppl come check the house. Should I abort? Im thinking about moving on to a property in auction or pre foreclosure


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

Your method for judging if someone came isn't full proof if the paper wasn't pressed by the whole door inside and outside the door jam. That way if the door is opened it falls, if you can't open the door, this technique isn't full proof. I would try a small piece of scotch tape door to door jam. I can't tell you what you should do, that's up to you. If you can't get in and don't want to forcefully break in, the choice in abandoning ship is obvious.


----------



## LAchick

FrumpyWatkins said:


> Your method for judging if someone came isn't full proof if the paper wasn't pressed by the whole door inside and outside the door jam. That way if the door is opened it falls, if you can't open the door, this technique isn't full proof. I would try a small piece of scotch tape door to door jam. I can't tell you what you should do, that's up to you. If you can't get in and don't want to forcefully break in, the choice in abandoning ship is obvious.





That piece of paper was wedged in there pretty well. And if it fell why wasnt it on the ground. But I went back and wedged a small studry stick between the door. Well let u know if its been tampered with


----------



## Feralninja

Good info in this thread, more serious level taking ownership. I feel like an amateur now haha but I agree w not much squatting info comment. This thread delivers though, nice to learn.


----------



## LAchick

Thank u. I find it very interesting. There's definitely ways to do it successfully. I live in LA where housing is VERY expensive and there are more people finding housing non traditionally than ever. I personally am very interested in the legal route because that leads to less drama and more longevity.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Moved from intros to the squatting subforum.


----------



## LAchick

Ok. How do I get to that forum? Im new here still dont know how to navigate my way through


----------



## EphemeralStick

@LAchick Go to the Main Page. Scroll down until you see the Squatting sub-forum. Click on it.


----------



## LAchick

I was asking @MolotovMocktail - but ok.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

LAchick said:


> I was asking @MolotovMocktail - but ok.



I would have told you the exact same thing. Don't know why you think @EphemeralStick deserves a negative rating for trying to be helpful.


----------



## LAchick

He got one because he gave one unjustifiably. This thing is silly. Seemed to be made up of a group of the same ppl sitting around liking each other's post and grouping up against new comers. Nothing even about SQUATTING as the name misleadingly suggest. Smh


----------



## MolotovMocktail

LAchick said:


> He got one because he gave one unjustifiably.



Yeah, that's not what the rating system is for. It's for providing relevant feedback about posts and using it for personal revenge is against the rules. 

I'm sorry you feel like we're ganging up on you but that's what's going to happen when you aggressively reject the advice people are kind enough to offer you and misuse the rating system because you don't like the answers you're given.


----------



## LAchick

And what's going to happen in return is Im going to rate things the way I please. Could care less how it's perceived. And don't really care about your clique. I have friends in REAL life. lol smh Im done with this convo. Carry on.


----------



## LAchick

This has got to be the dumbest page Ive ever seen on the internet lol!!!! There absolutely NO point to any of this. A bunch of lonely strange people gathered in a forum rating "stupid" to get back at someone. Smh I thought this thing was REALLY About squatting. #Senseless


----------



## Matt Derrick

LAchick said:


> This has got to be the dumbest page Ive ever seen on the internet lol!!!! There absolutely NO point to any of this. A bunch of lonely strange people gathered in a forum rating "stupid" to get back at someone. Smh I thought this thing was REALLY About squatting. #Senseless



there's _plenty _of information here about squatting, i think you're just not really grasping how the message board format works; this is not facebook. in addition, you're being really rude to a lot of people. so just take a step back, relax, take a deep breath and start over. also, please review the rules in the help area.


----------



## LAchick

No its not Facebook. Its a SQUAT forum. So THATS what ppl coming seeking. Yet its about finding love or drinking beer as though this is FACEBOOK. And I can tell the ppl are lonely cause SO much time is spent replying to my threads. Smh Ridiculous. Rules? This ridiculous forum now has rules? Pointless.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

LAchick said:


> No its not Facebook. Its a SQUAT forum. So THATS what ppl coming seeking. Yet its about finding love or drinking beer as though this is FACEBOOK.



The forum covers a wide range of topics, including (but not limited to) squatting. Like Matt said, there's a ton of information on squatting here that you might find if you used the forum for its intended purpose instead of just antagonizing the people who are trying to help you.



LAchick said:


> And I can tell the ppl are lonely cause SO much time is spent replying to my threads.



You're continuing to to respond as well, even after declaring how stupid and pointless the site is, so I have to assume you're as lonely as you think we are. Nobody is making you reply. 



LAchick said:


> Rules? This ridiculous forum now has rules? Pointless.



Yes, we have rules like literally every other online community in existence. They're pretty simple and most people have no trouble following them. 

It's too bad it's turning out like this because it sounds like you joined StP with a goal in mind and people were eager to help you out with information. If you want to start productively participating we can put this behind us. If you choose to keep causing trouble, it's likely we'll ban you and there will be nobody to blame but yourself. it's your choice.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Wow.
I just got around to reading this thread.

Amusing, in a kinda psychotic way.

This might be the only time I say this, but I really hope that person doesn't make it out to the Jambo, because online is one thing; but if I heard someone talking that condescendingly to my friends in real life, I'd be AWFULLY tempted to sock 'em in the throat.

Reading the forum rules and NOT being a pretentious asshole is not that fucking difficult, Lol! ::rules::


----------



## LAchick

FrumpyWatkins said:


> No this is unwise and you are over thinking it. Do not create any digital footprint relating to your specific project details (like a fake posting), and lying about being craigslist scammed will just result in them not finding any relevant craigslist posting if you don't make one, that is if they were to investigate. Chances are they wouldn't give a shit how or why you got there, just that you are there.
> 
> The following is for the most part illegal activity/advice, be smart. This is advice for a potentially successful long term hostile takeover. If this were just some bando, I would say just walk inside.
> 
> Your best bet is to gain entry through a window or a door, this may involve damaging something that needs to be replaced. This period is critical between gaining entry, masking/repairing your entry, and changing ALL the exterior locks. This could be the difference between breaking and entering/burglary/prowling and trespass/criminal trespass or vice versa, or whatever relevant criminal codes apply in your jurisdiction.
> 
> Another thing to consider, like any good burglar would, is there an active alarm system. Even though the property is vacant and foreclosed, the bank or creditors still sometimes don't mind paying the extra bucks to continue the use of one of these. Easy way to find out? Go at night, sometime relatively early after dark, not early AM, and stealthily see if you can open a window (like a rear or side one). If you are able to open the window (or door), open it to its maximum range to trip any sensor, wait 30 seconds, close it, and walk away. Find a reason to be down the street, walking a dog is good, see if the police come by. Chances are there isn't an alarm, but you never know. If there is, find a new project.
> 
> If you can't force a window, you may have to get dirty and physically get inside (prying a door, breaking a window, drywall tunnel, etc.). If you are faint of heart and a law abiding citizen I would not recommend this. This is indefensibly a burglary if you are caught before you can clean up your mess.
> 
> There are all types of other home defense alarms, the chances of encountering an active one in a long vacant house are slim, but it is possible. There are also sometime fires alarms interconnected with these, don't fuck with smoke detectors if there is a integrated fire alarm system (often times a massive wall mounted red box in the basement/utility area, usually in larger buildings)
> 
> When I decided it was safe to enter (probably another evening) I would go in at night (through your tester spot if applicable) and sleep on the floor out of view (closet?) until the following morning (on a weekday), having everything I needed to change the locks and mask my entry point if need be with me. Don't do anything overnight, no lights. I would set to work like any worker would sometime after 9AM (it is LA, so maybe 11) and clean up any mess I made getting in, do any repairs, and change and test all the locks, and lock ALL the windows. Then I would casually leave and return at a later date.
> 
> Once you possess keys I would start showing up at random times and just going inside, and waiting, observing the outside. Even if people see you going in, they are too concerned with their lives, maybe you're a realtor, or a worker. It's not that serious. Don't act like you're doing anything you shouldn't be and people tend not to think you are. Do this at normal business hours.
> 
> After that I would assess the situation on a case by case basis of how much I really wanted to settle into this location. Do not run if you happen to encounter someone attempting to gain entry when you are inside, you'll only arouse more suspicion. I would be especially sketched about driving or leaving any vehicle connected back to me here or near here as well AT ANY TIME. Another thing to think about is don't dress like you are on tour with Left Over Crack when conducting any clandestine operations.
> 
> If you are to encounter anyone once you've gotten control of the building, it's up to you to see what you could pull off telling them. I personally like reversing the script and asking what they think they are doing there. There are all sorts of things you could say depending who shows up. The police legally can't force their way into the building, that doesn't mean they won't, they're just not supposed to. So don't answer the door if they arrive at some point. Encountering anyone before successfully gaining control looks pretty bad and chances are you're up shits creek and probably should move on.
> 
> If you chose to move in and actually dwell here and someone comes to tell you to get out. Tell them it is your house and you live here, you have keys, and hopefully at this point, other things tying you to the house. You do not legally have to disclose who your landlord is or how you got possession of the house. The police, if involved, will try and tell you that you have to, and blah blah blah, and maybe even force you. Keep reminding them that this is a civil matter, whoever wants you out has no paperwork with your name on it saying you are a tenant, and therefore you must be removed by a judge. It is very easy to cave to police pressure. But if everything goes good, you'll eventually be summoned to civil court, to prove it's your house. Postpone this and drag it out. Hopefully none of that will apply to you and you can live there without having to deal with that.
> 
> Bring others in to live with you too, power in numbers, free housing for everyone. End homelessness, wrench the system.





Found a place in Bel Air. Fo


Pocket Viking said:


> Wow.
> I just got around to reading this thread.
> 
> Amusing, in a kinda psychotic way.
> 
> This might be the only time I say this, but I really hope that person doesn't make it out to the Jambo, because online is one thing; but if I heard someone talking that condescendingly to my friends in real life, I'd be AWFULLY tempted to sock 'em in the throat.
> 
> Reading the forum rules and NOT being a pretentious asshole is not that fucking difficult, Lol! ::rules::





Pocket Viking said:


> Wow.
> I just got around to reading this thread.
> 
> Amusing, in a kinda psychotic way.
> 
> This might be the only time I say this, but I really hope that person doesn't make it out to the Jambo, because online is one thing; but if I heard someone talking that condescendingly to my friends in real life, I'd be AWFULLY tempted to sock 'em in the throat.
> 
> Reading the forum rules and NOT being a pretentious asshole is not that fucking difficult, Lol! ::rules::





Dude get TF off my thread. This is old. We' ve all moved on. Do the same and stop coming in weeks later trying to drum up old drama cause your lonely, bored and have no life outside the internet. Smh


----------



## LAchick

FrumpyWatkins said:


> No this is unwise and you are over thinking it. Do not create any digital footprint relating to your specific project details (like a fake posting), and lying about being craigslist scammed will just result in them not finding any relevant craigslist posting if you don't make one, that is if they were to investigate. Chances are they wouldn't give a shit how or why you got there, just that you are there.
> 
> The following is for the most part illegal activity/advice, be smart. This is advice for a potentially successful long term hostile takeover. If this were just some bando, I would say just walk inside.
> 
> Your best bet is to gain entry through a window or a door, this may involve damaging something that needs to be replaced. This period is critical between gaining entry, masking/repairing your entry, and changing ALL the exterior locks. This could be the difference between breaking and entering/burglary/prowling and trespass/criminal trespass or vice versa, or whatever relevant criminal codes apply in your jurisdiction.
> 
> Another thing to consider, like any good burglar would, is there an active alarm system. Even though the property is vacant and foreclosed, the bank or creditors still sometimes don't mind paying the extra bucks to continue the use of one of these. Easy way to find out? Go at night, sometime relatively early after dark, not early AM, and stealthily see if you can open a window (like a rear or side one). If you are able to open the window (or door), open it to its maximum range to trip any sensor, wait 30 seconds, close it, and walk away. Find a reason to be down the street, walking a dog is good, see if the police come by. Chances are there isn't an alarm, but you never know. If there is, find a new project.
> 
> If you can't force a window, you may have to get dirty and physically get inside (prying a door, breaking a window, drywall tunnel, etc.). If you are faint of heart and a law abiding citizen I would not recommend this. This is indefensibly a burglary if you are caught before you can clean up your mess.
> 
> There are all types of other home defense alarms, the chances of encountering an active one in a long vacant house are slim, but it is possible. There are also sometime fires alarms interconnected with these, don't fuck with smoke detectors if there is a integrated fire alarm system (often times a massive wall mounted red box in the basement/utility area, usually in larger buildings)
> 
> When I decided it was safe to enter (probably another evening) I would go in at night (through your tester spot if applicable) and sleep on the floor out of view (closet?) until the following morning (on a weekday), having everything I needed to change the locks and mask my entry point if need be with me. Don't do anything overnight, no lights. I would set to work like any worker would sometime after 9AM (it is LA, so maybe 11) and clean up any mess I made getting in, do any repairs, and change and test all the locks, and lock ALL the windows. Then I would casually leave and return at a later date.
> 
> Once you possess keys I would start showing up at random times and just going inside, and waiting, observing the outside. Even if people see you going in, they are too concerned with their lives, maybe you're a realtor, or a worker. It's not that serious. Don't act like you're doing anything you shouldn't be and people tend not to think you are. Do this at normal business hours.
> 
> After that I would assess the situation on a case by case basis of how much I really wanted to settle into this location. Do not run if you happen to encounter someone attempting to gain entry when you are inside, you'll only arouse more suspicion. I would be especially sketched about driving or leaving any vehicle connected back to me here or near here as well AT ANY TIME. Another thing to think about is don't dress like you are on tour with Left Over Crack when conducting any clandestine operations.
> 
> If you are to encounter anyone once you've gotten control of the building, it's up to you to see what you could pull off telling them. I personally like reversing the script and asking what they think they are doing there. There are all sorts of things you could say depending who shows up. The police legally can't force their way into the building, that doesn't mean they won't, they're just not supposed to. So don't answer the door if they arrive at some point. Encountering anyone before successfully gaining control looks pretty bad and chances are you're up shits creek and probably should move on.
> 
> If you chose to move in and actually dwell here and someone comes to tell you to get out. Tell them it is your house and you live here, you have keys, and hopefully at this point, other things tying you to the house. You do not legally have to disclose who your landlord is or how you got possession of the house. The police, if involved, will try and tell you that you have to, and blah blah blah, and maybe even force you. Keep reminding them that this is a civil matter, whoever wants you out has no paperwork with your name on it saying you are a tenant, and therefore you must be removed by a judge. It is very easy to cave to police pressure. But if everything goes good, you'll eventually be summoned to civil court, to prove it's your house. Postpone this and drag it out. Hopefully none of that will apply to you and you can live there without having to deal with that.
> 
> Bring others in to live with you too, power in numbers, free housing for everyone. End homelessness, wrench the system.





Hey - found a place - bel air. Foreclosure, not on the market. Gotta admit Im kinda nervous...


----------



## VikingAdventurer

LAchick said:


> Dude get TF off my thread. This is old. We' ve all moved on. Do the same and stop coming in weeks later trying to drum up old drama cause your lonely, bored and have no life outside the internet. Smh



Ha! Fucking adorable.

Please go troll someone else.

If I had no life outside the internet, don't you think that just maayybeee I would have commented sooner?

The fact that you feel the need to suddenly personally attack me on an "old thread" simply proves that not ALL of us have "moved on". Meaning you. You haven't moved on.

I would drive right past you if I ever saw you hitching.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Oh, and while you're at it, go ahead and give me a negative rating; I don't give a single shit.

You know why?

Because I've been on here for 4 years, and I've had exactly ONE negative rating, and that was an accident. Go ahead, look on my profile. It'll say ZERO negative ratings received.

You, on the other hand?

You've been here for ONE WEEK, and you already have 5.

TROLOLOLOL!


----------



## EphemeralStick

@Pocket Viking For the love of gods don't instigate.
@LAchick please stop being rude to the users, I reeeeally don't feel like banning anyone tonight.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

EphemeralStick said:


> For the love of gods don't instigate.



...
Sorry. I got heated for a moment. ::shifty::


----------



## AlwaysLost

Pocket Viking said:


> Wow.
> I just got around to reading this thread.
> 
> Amusing, in a kinda psychotic way.
> 
> This might be the only time I say this, but I really hope that person doesn't make it out to the Jambo, because online is one thing; but if I heard someone talking that condescendingly to my friends in real life, I'd be AWFULLY tempted to sock 'em in the throat.
> 
> Reading the forum rules and NOT being a pretentious asshole is not that fucking difficult, Lol! ::rules::





Pocket Viking said:


> Oh, and while you're at it, go ahead and give me a negative rating; I don't give a single shit.
> 
> You know why?
> 
> Because I've been on here for 4 years, and I've had exactly ONE negative rating, and that was an accident. Go ahead, look on my profile. It'll say ZERO negative ratings received.
> 
> You, on the other hand?
> 
> You've been here for ONE WEEK, and you already have 5.
> 
> TROLOLOLOL!



There's a poop rating for u buddy!


----------



## VikingAdventurer

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> There's a poop rating for u buddy!



Oh, gods.
I'm gonna die laughing. ::hilarious:::layful::::wideeyed::::wtf::::dead::::hungover::


----------



## AlwaysLost

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> There's a poop rating for u buddy!





Pocket Viking said:


> Oh, gods.
> I'm gonna die laughing. ::hilarious:::layful::::wideeyed::::wtf::::dead::::hungover::



Lol


----------



## Belcross

LAchick said:


> No its not Facebook. Its a SQUAT forum. So THATS what ppl coming seeking. Yet its about finding love or drinking beer as though this is FACEBOOK. And I can tell the ppl are lonely cause SO much time is spent replying to my threads. Smh Ridiculous. Rules? This ridiculous forum now has rules? Pointless.


 You are really kind of a bitch minus the kind apart


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Belcross said:


> You are really kind of a bitch minus the kind apart



This issue has been resolved and everyone has gone their separate ways. Please don't try to reignite this flame war.


----------



## Odin

LAchick said:


> And what's going to happen in return is Im going to rate things the way I please. Could care less how it's perceived. And don't really care about your clique. I have friends in REAL life. lol smh Im done with this convo. Carry on.





VikingAdventurer said:


> Oh, and while you're at it, go ahead and give me a negative rating; I don't give a single shit.
> 
> You know why?
> 
> Because I've been on here for 4 years, and I've had exactly ONE negative rating, and that was an accident. Go ahead, look on my profile. It'll say ZERO negative ratings received.
> 
> You, on the other hand?
> 
> You've been here for ONE WEEK, and you already have 5.
> 
> TROLOLOLOL!


 
dude neg ratings eat my soul.. more so because I know its just a failure to communicate Luke.
::hilarious::



VikingAdventurer said:


> Oh, gods.
> I'm gonna die laughing. ::hilarious:::layful::::wideeyed::::wtf::::dead::::hungover::



No problem plenty of meat bread n mead in Vallhalla.




AaronOnTheRoad said:


> They just founf the plague again few days ago



wrong thread but yea new mexico... @TheWindAndRain stay away from rats...

I miss being a mod... hard to do when your not stead active lol....

take care yall...remember to practice social grace...


not my strong point either... but endor cannot survive unless we take out the black death starfish.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

How do you delete a thread on Mobil


----------



## A New Name

Oh boy, this thread.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Odin said:


> dude neg ratings eat my soul.. more so because I know its just a failure to communicate Luke.
> ::hilarious::
> 
> 
> 
> No problem plenty of meat bread n mead in Vallhalla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong thread but yea new mexico... @TheWindAndRain stay away from rats...
> 
> I miss being a mod... hard to do when your not stead active lol....
> 
> take care yall...remember to practice social grace...
> 
> 
> not my strong point either... but endor cannot survive unless we take out the black death starfish.




Ahh crap you just had to summon me @Odin.. so now that this thread is about black plague, yes a few cases pop up every year in New Mexico. Personally id be more wary of Hantavirus which is carried by the same vector system: deer mice infected with fleas. I had to tear down a shelter i built once after deer mice moved in. The final straw came when i was reading a book at night and saw little fleas jumping on the pages, just got up and started running away out of the woods to get new blankets. Deer mice suck.


----------



## Giovanni Cruz

i squatted/adverse possessed a home in los angeles for 18 months. police did come so did abatement & nuisance. i was visited a few times and was told i wasnt suppose to be there. after showing bills in my name and a rental agreement i was left alone until the owner filed eviction. and still because owner didnt have my name the eviction was in the name of the prior person that lived there. i didnt fight it. plus i stayed without paying back taxes. i initially obtained property by researching the property online. finding out how long its been off market. after entering noticed a sign in sheet that nobody signed in three months. changed the locks went there everyday for 5 days cleaning it up so my family could come. on the 6th day moved in. the property was 4 bedroom 2 bath with a back house.


----------

